# David Hogg is Too Busy Saving The World to go to College



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.

_
David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.

According to the UC site, a minimum 3.4 GPA is required for non-California residents to get in. The Florida teen has a 4.2 GPA and an SAT score of 1270.

He’s been accepted to Cal State San Marcos and Cal Poly, and in his home state, Florida Atlantic University — but he’s not yet sure what he’ll do after graduating, he said.

*“At this point, we’re already changing the world,” Hogg, a senior at Stoneman Douglas High School, told the outlet. “If colleges want to support us in that, great, if they don’t, it doesn’t matter, we’re still going to change the world.”*

“There’s a lot of amazing people that don’t get into college,” he added...._

https://nypost.com/2018/03/28/david-hogg-having-trouble-getting-into-college-after-high-school/


Well, there's always a brilliant career waiting for him at:


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


You pieces of shit are so pathetic.  Making fun of a kid about getting into college?  Really?

Kid has a 4.1 GPA.  Higher than your bitchass ever got.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



Actually I think he was making fun of a kid who seems to be suggesting he may refuse to go to college, but wants people to treat him like he has some kind of wisdom that should be listened to.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> At this point, we’re already changing the world,”


Lol. Poor deluded boy.  He’s in for such a rude awakening, and he will have ‘sacrificed’ an education in the process. Sad


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...




You are sorely mistaken, bub.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, we’re already changing the world,”
> ...




His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

_*“At this point, we’re already changing the world,” Hogg, a senior at Stoneman Douglas High School, told the outlet. “If colleges want to support us in that, great, if they don’t, it doesn’t matter, we’re still going to change the world.”*_

The shit stain should change his underwear and stfu


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Oops 4.2 GPA.  My bad, trash.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




BINGO, but note, I'm a gal.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



How true.  In my day the scale only went to 4.0.  Did they add .1 to offset the participation trophies?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


No, retard


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, we’re already changing the world,”
> ...



Yeah.  When he finds out he's not really the Democrats' Kwisatz Haderach, he'll break.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Still way lower than mine


Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Considering grade inflation and the whingy-ness of students these days, I'm amazed that he and his comrades don't all have 5.0 GPAs.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

This kid seems to think he's qualified to "change the world" based on nothing more than his own opinion that he is magically awesome, and no need to grow up, gain worldly experience, or get an education.

It's weird that liberals seem eager to support this kid as a political figure with no qualifications other than his ego, but they have a meltdown over the President because he has no qualifications but his ego.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh, this gets Post of the Day, imo.

Muad-Hogg!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> This kid seems to think he's qualified to "change the world" based on nothing more than his own opinion that he is magically awesome, and no need to grow up, gain worldly experience, or get an education.
> 
> It's weird that liberals seem eager to support this kid as a political figure with no qualifications other than his ego, but they have a meltdown over the President because he has no qualifications but his ego.



Children fantasize a lot


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



"You have used an unapproved word that has been found to be criminally offensive.  Fines will be applied to your next tax assessment."


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Oops, sorry!


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...




The real question is what he will do when the media gets over him and his phone doesn't ring anymore. I predict a major crash and burn.


.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


He’ll be a cross between sean penn and charlie sheen. Without the money.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 29, 2018)

He could not get into UC Santa Barbara!   Amazing.  How did that happen?   UCSB will admit a fruit fly it they think it can hold its liquor.

The piglet's problem is that he imagines that the college is there to support his activisim. His publicity precedes him.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Maybe go on antidepressants and a shooting spree.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 29, 2018)

Why is the Left still pushing Hogg as a spokesman for their latest 'movement' - he is a disgraced, exposed phony...?!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Why is the Left still pushing Hogg as a spokesman for their latest 'movement' - he is a disgraced, exposed phony...?!


Only in your mind.
Articulate, well versed young man about to get professional.  Watch out.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Hopefully not. I think another anti gun foundation may be in our future, then he'll find out how cut throat commiecrats are when it comes to fund raising.


.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Why?

You think parents should FORCE their kid to go to a college?  Or that everybody has to?

What a prison you've self-condemned....


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...



what college did you go to? you know, given that you're suddenly all concerned for his future.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> _*“At this point, we’re already changing the world,” Hogg, a senior at Stoneman Douglas High School, told the outlet. “If colleges want to support us in that, great, if they don’t, it doesn’t matter, we’re still going to change the world.”*_
> 
> The shit stain should change his underwear and stfu



The coprophilial butthurt continues.  Revealing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 29, 2018)

LMAO... Pretty bad when liberal cesspools in UC system turn down a leftist Hitler Hogg

Kudos to UC

-Geaux


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 29, 2018)

Future Democratic nomination for President, for sure


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 29, 2018)

Far more likely his parents can't afford college and Soro's is not paying for it..... lol

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...




No esta problema.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




He'll be hanging out at some dingy Starbucks boring everyone with his stories of past glory.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 29, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Left still pushing Hogg as a spokesman for their latest 'movement' - he is a disgraced, exposed phony...?!
> ...



Hogg is a product of the Socialist Govt-run Indoctrination camps we continue to call Public Schools.  He is the chosen face / spokesmen for the modern-day 'Hitler Youth' being raised up and sent out to push the Socialist Agenda.

The Left is pushing Parkland as THE CASE that justifies their gun-grabbing agenda when just the opposite is the case.

The Lessons Learned / Failures the Parkland shooting exposed had nothing to do with crimes / failures by the NRA. It did not expose the illegal purchase of a firearm. 

It exposed the FAILURE of the school system / board that identified the shooter as a threat, one they considered having committed for psychiatric issues yet refused to do so. 

It exposed the FAILURE of the Parkland Sheriff's office, the Sheriff, and his deputies: Responded to calls / complaints / warnings about the shooter nearly 40 times prior to the shooting - did nothing. The sheriff ordered his men to stand down during the shooting, not to go into harm's way and to let the massacre continue. Disciplined SWAT team members who disobeyed. Ordered his deputies to defend him to the media afterwards. 

It exposed the failures of the FBI who completely ignored the threat and failed to properly investigate it. The current Director of the FBI apologized to the country for their failure to do their job. 

Hogg is not leading the protest against these 3 agencies who failed to do their job and allowed the attack to happen. Hogg is not even leading a movement demanding Congress FINALLY address MENTAL ILLNESS, one of the 'giant elephants' in the room regarding shootings like this that they have and continue to ignore. 

Those who have organized these events and who are pulling Hogg's puppet strings don't give a damn about the Parkland students, don't care about their families, don't care about Hogg, and don't care about identifying the TRUE failures that led to this attack or holding those responsible accountable. 

They are only interested in pushing ehri gun-grabbing agenda.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Mar 29, 2018)

When you feel the need to attack children for speaking up about not wanting to be shot in school, you're on the wrong side.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




I find his mission to save us from ourselves to be the salient point.

MUAD HOGG!!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > _*“At this point, we’re already changing the world,” Hogg, a senior at Stoneman Douglas High School, told the outlet. “If colleges want to support us in that, great, if they don’t, it doesn’t matter, we’re still going to change the world.”*_
> ...



Nah...I think he's full of himself and just  wish he'd stfu...he's been bawling for seven weeks. Made any difference? Nope and it won't

Now go play mod, fruit loop


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



I normally don't share PI, but considering the student body quantity, I'll make an exception.

I went to Berkeley, which caused me to have a conversion to Libertarianism when confronted with the Prog Groupthink.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 29, 2018)

Whether the piglet realizes it or not, his moment of fame has passed.  His failure to get into any liberal campus marks him, brands  him actually, as a loser.   He is done.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 29, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> When you feel the need to attack children for speaking up about not wanting to be shot in school, you're on the wrong side.


When you realize you have no good arguments and your spokesperson is an idiot so you defend him as being a kid.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


He gave a 129 percent


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 29, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> When you feel the need to attack children for speaking up about not wanting to be shot in school, you're on the wrong side.


This may surprise the hell out of you but children have some stupid ideas. Eating Tide pods ring a bell?


----------



## SavannahMann (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



I saw that he had a better than four GPA, and I couldn’t understand it. He is absolutely ignorant of so many things, that I wonder if his school had a Civic Class. For example, young Mr. Hogg thinks that the First Amendment gives him the right to privacy. His words, not mine, regarding the clear backpacks. Well, the Right to Privacy is not specifically stated, it is absolutely implied, but not by the First Amendment. It is the Fourth Amendment, perhaps his Civics class which must have ended after the first day, didn’t get that far in the Bill of Rights. 

Worse, he keeps mentioning that we are a Democracy. Well, no we aren’t. We are a Representative Republic. While the Democratic Process is a part of it, the principles behind a Representative Republic are limited Government. Straight Democracy which apparently us old folks don’t know how to use, would allow Mr. Hogg to win his argument with a vote. That is to say everyone would vote, and that would be the law. 

Yet, that isn’t how it works. Proposition Eight in California is one example of how the restrictions on the laws works. I know, bad example, but bear with me. The people of California voted to prohibit Gay Marriage. I’m not going to argue if this was right, or wrong, or how I would have voted if I had been in California. I am going to say that the people voted for it. If this was a true democracy, that would have been the law, period. Yet, that wasn’t the law, it never went into effect. Because the Democratic Process violated the civil rights of the individuals. We can’t vote to establish slavery. We can’t vote to ban abortions, we can’t vote to shut Hogg up. The individual rights under the Bill of Rights prevent the elmination of those freedoms by popular vote. 

Yet, Mr. Hogg with his 4.2 GPA, and his high SAT level, doesn’t know any of that first year Civics information. I have to wonder, what the hell are the schools teaching. We learned all of that and more when I was in High School. I had learned the Bill of Rights long before, but what it meant wasn’t covered until we got to Civics and Government. 

Of course, I went to High School in the 1980’s, so perhaps we actually covered Civics in Civics classes. 

Yet, we are the “pieces of shit” in your opinion. We are the bad guys when we point out that young Mr. Hogg is wrong on what he is saying, even the basic foundations of his statements are erroneous. We are the assholes, because we aren’t fawning all over him for his “woke” attitude. 

Silly me, and the rest. We keep hearing how Liberals are the smartest, yet when you look at the statements they make, there isn’t any truth to them. They are factually wrong. Now, this is painful for me, because by Georgia standards, I am actually pretty liberal, especially by Rural Georgia standards, where I live. Yet even I know that Hogg is wrong in his assertions, and his minions and followers and defenders like yourself, keep wanting to protect him. 

You can’t chart a course to the future, until you know the seas you are sailing on. That is the things that make the proverbial waves and currents. You can’t chart a course to the future, until you know where you came from, which is the history of how our society got here. If Mr. Hogg does not wish to learn that history, and refuses to acknowledge the currents and waves, then the future will never be reached. 

There is never any advantage to being ignorant. There is never any advantage to being wrong. There is only disaster and doom before you. I would be embarrassed as a teacher if my student went out there and made so many factually incorrect statements and then told everyone I was responsible for teaching them. I’d seriously think of leaving the school, and taking up truck driving, because obviously I had failed miserably to teach the kids I gave A’s to on their report cards. 

Hogg deserves the ridicule, because he is ignorant, and proclaiming that ignorance to be an advantage, a bonus. It does demonstrate one thing, that to be a believer in the causes he advocates for, you have to be uneducated


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Guess you haven't noticed that all your posts about these victims have been emotionally-drenched hissyfit ad homs.

That's OK.  Everybody else notices on your behalf.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


Conservatives are as stupid as they are hateful.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



Says the leftist who can't defend a single thing he spews on here. Post and run, post and run.

As sad as Hogg is at least he's not as cowardly as you are


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



And yet the Democrats have delivered the midterms to the Republicans, gift-wrapped even.  You think it will all be forgotten by November?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


I’m sure the kid will be a success wherever he goes
He is building quite an impressive resume


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



It's easy to "refuse to go to college" when none of them accept you.

And teenagers always think they're going to change the world, because they don't really know anything about the world.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Maybe they think he's going to parlay his 15 minutes of fame into a career as an opinion pundit.  Given the quality of media and punditry these days, they might be right, God help us.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Extra credit for participating in leftist marches and shit.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> This kid seems to think he's qualified to "change the world" based on nothing more than his own opinion that he is magically awesome, and no need to grow up, gain worldly experience, or get an education.
> 
> It's weird that liberals seem eager to support this kid as a political figure with no qualifications other than his ego, but they have a meltdown over the President because he has no qualifications but his ego.



Well, and unlike David Hogg, the President actually was elected to represent people.  He didn't just appoint himself as the world's spokesman.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



Seems colleges  don't think it's too impressive


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Left still pushing Hogg as a spokesman for their latest 'movement' - he is a disgraced, exposed phony...?!
> ...



Actually, he's a lying, arrogant little snot.  How "articulate" his arrogance and lies are really isn't a mitigating factor.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



It's possible he doesn't do well on the personal interviews.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



How sad that your life is such shit that you are insanely jealous of a 17 year old kid.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Those rejections went out before David Hogg became an honored American Patriot

Think he can get in any school he wants now.......
Except Trump University


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you're suggesting colleges take political activity into account during the admissions process. Interesting.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Schools like American Patriots who fight for justice

Hogg is one!

David Hogg.......Making America Great


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah dumb ass except he's been rejected by a few.

Sweet Jebus you're fucking stupid


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That was nonresponsive.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Before he became an international superstar freedom fighter

4.2 GPA.......he will get into any school he wants


----------



## Camp (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He has been accepted in no less than three major colleges. His 4.1 is what is called a weighted score and is average for B plus and A students.  Folks criticizing him do not know the difference between weighted scores and unweighted scores and are putting too much emphasis on the GPA score.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, numb nuts he's already been rejected.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


Um he is to mouthy for a job at a convenience store... I wouldnt hire him

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



He'd never work at one...he's terrified of guns and they get held up a lot


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Oh, yeah, they take all manner of extracurricular activity into account, AND any notoriety they think might cause them negative (or positive) publicity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That should work out well, though.  Convenience store clerks are told to give robbers whatever they want, AND that would give him a chance to get back in front of the cameras.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> This kid seems to think he's qualified to "change the world" based on nothing more than his own opinion that he is magically awesome, and no need to grow up, gain worldly experience, or get an education.
> 
> It's weird that liberals seem eager to support this kid as a political figure with no qualifications other than his ego, but they have a meltdown over the President because he has no qualifications but his ego.


That's the same qualifications Obama had and they voted for him. So...it doesn't seem weird to me that they prop this doofus up as well.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.



Eh: "awful" and "liberal" are not mutually exclusive.  In fact, their use in combination usually is not only correct but also explanatory.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...




Considering the source, that is actually praise.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



He's advertising to all employers not to hire him because he's a whinging, arrogant, ignoramus.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




David is hoping to be the Kim Kardashian of politics.  Kim made her career on a sex video.  David is making his on the bodies of his classmates (most of whom he likely didn't even know, or bullied).


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...




^^^ Diagnosis:  Projection ^^^


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Next he'll be advocating for the U.S. to have a Communist China style "social credit score".


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...




But he does get 10 Points For Consistency!


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2018)

Hogg is too busy starting The Hitler Youth Group here in the US.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.
> ...




I bet they're happy to have him out of the house so much on his Change The World Tour.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Link me to any child that I am making fun of and I'll admit you're 100% right an I'll leave this site forever.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...




You are deluded if you think I have any interest in reading through your dull catalogue of posts.  What I have read was bad enough the first time around.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> _*“At this point, we’re already changing the world,” Hogg, a senior at Stoneman Douglas High School, told the outlet. “If colleges want to support us in that, great, if they don’t, it doesn’t matter, we’re still going to change the world.”*_
> 
> The shit stain should change his underwear and stfu


Nah he’s free to speak his mind. Just like you’re free to talk the nonsense you do. 

Maybe he should marry someone for their money instead of supporting himself. Amirite?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > This kid seems to think he's qualified to "change the world" based on nothing more than his own opinion that he is magically awesome, and no need to grow up, gain worldly experience, or get an education.
> ...



The only qualification the left wants is spouting their agenda, and the only disqualification they need is an (R) after your name.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


It is one of the most dangerous jobs out there. Pay doesmt reflect It though

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > _*“At this point, we’re already changing the world,” Hogg, a senior at Stoneman Douglas High School, told the outlet. “If colleges want to support us in that, great, if they don’t, it doesn’t matter, we’re still going to change the world.”*_
> ...



Worked for John Kerry.  Twice, if I remember correctly.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So what I've posted here is worse than you making fun of a 17 year old kid?

Just fucking kill yourself at this point. Your existence is meaningless.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


When I was in school the highest was a 4.0  so I guess his GPA was curved up to 4.1  kind of like when my tests were curved from a 100 up to a 120 because everyone else did so poorly


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



When a 17 year old thinks he can tell his betters what to think he deserves to be made fun of

BTW still waiting for you to post a link to the NRA releases you mentioned in another thread.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




No - methinks they use a 5.0 scale.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That's exactly it, plus students can do extra credits to boost scores


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



So BFD what is a 4.1 a B-  average?

Gee we should all aspire to be a female pubic hair width above average I guess


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



Dial back your triggered there lib its only a discussion forum. The kid seems to think he can be amazing without going to college, sounds like his parents need to slap some sense into him.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I always hated grading on a curve.  I don't give a shit how I'm doing compared to other people.  I just want to know if I'm right or wrong.  Besides, I never got less than an A on a test in my life, and it was a drag, having to put up with all the losers getting pissed at me for throwing off the curve.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I may have THOUGHT I was smarter than the adults around me when I was a teenager, but my parents made sure I knew better than to SAY so.  Parents today are so afraid of being authority figures, they don't even understand why respecting your elders is important, let alone how to teach kids to do it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


 I used to love it when I screwed up a curve.

I didn't give a fuck if the other people. in the class were morons


----------



## DJT for Life (Mar 29, 2018)

Listen, the kid is full of shit and all of those encouraging him are equally
stupid.

He's being used (propped up and financially supported) by left wing groups.
They use him for his current value and could care less about his future.

He's got about 10 years, at the most, to take advantage of this tragedy.  After
that he'll be a nobody.  If he doesn't have a degree...he'll be an ignorant nobody.

A lot of folks are going easy on all these kids, but that will eventually
stop.  They present themselves as Douglas Shooting Survivors.  That's
a heavy title.  For the record, the entire student body is a survivor.  But
most were nowhere near where the shooting was happening.  Eventually
the public is gonna start to dwell into that and if you weren't dodging bullets
your opinion will be deemed useless, and you, personally, will be accussed
of trying to make a buck off you dead classmates.

Life will take a drastic turn downward for many of these kids.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I didn't, either, but I don't like interacting with hoomans, so giving them a reason to bitch and whine at me is not my favorite fun thing to do.  Besides, my answer was always the same:  If you learn the shit, you don't NEED a frigging curve.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 29, 2018)

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


Remember when these loons got upset that Obama said kids should go to college?

Now this loon is bragging about having the highest gpa EVAH!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I remember having arguments with my college profs who would curve every test.

I told  them they were cheapening my degree


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Fortunately, none of my after-high-school education involved grading curves, and it wasn't long after I started high school that teachers learned not to bother with them in my classes.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



You need to learn to use some lube because you're all kinds of butthurt.  Hogg chose to take a seat at the grownups table.  If he can't hack it then he should shut his trap.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


He’s hacking it pretty well.  Got over a million people to march across the nation.  Not bad for a kid under assault from the entire right wing apparatus.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



People disagreeing with you and pointing out flaws of your position is not an assault.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


Nationally televised conservative hosts making fun of him for college rejections, trashing his mother, lying that he wasn’t even at the school, saying he’s a paid crisis actor, and on and on.  And he still inspires a national movement and drives you fools nuts.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



So the kid is a "smart" punk, he's still a punk.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



He's not "inspiring" anything, they've already moved on from the kid.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



That's not true.  He's inspiring intense hatred by rabid liberals who can't tolerate opinion differences.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



He didn't "got" anyone to do anything.  The big-money REAL architects of this astroturf protest got them to do it.

And he's not "under assault".  Spare me the pants-wetting hyperbole.  He's getting criticized, which is what happens - what's SUPPOSED to happen - when you get political.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



And how much of that do you think he ever hears?  Every other leftist in the country is living in their own little echo chamber, so what makes you think he isn't?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Can you read?  He's been accepted to two.  I'm sure that's not all he applied to, either.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



I KNOW that's not all he applied to, since the others all turned him down.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 29, 2018)

Laura Ingraham gives insincere apology after mocking shooting survivors AFTER ads pulled.

This is the kid she targeted.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I suspect he will receive many more offers


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Laura Ingraham gives insincere apology after mocking shooting survivors AFTER ads pulled.
> 
> This is the kid she targeted.


Hogg kicked her ass


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I think Hogg could benefit from a year of community organizing

Could eventually lead to the presidency


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Of what his local Goodwill second hand store?


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



He's a punk and he'll go away soon. He and Stormy are old news.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



LOL what type of "grown up" lets some snot nose kid who obviously failed Civics class lead them around by the nose? I mean besides a weak minded leftist


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


Why mock a kid who gets accepted as out of state to cal poly?


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



ummm, no.  It's called AP and honors.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

bendog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



I love San Luis Obispo, he'd be stupid to turn it down.


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's nothing but a prop to be abused and tossed aside by the left after they finish with him.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


David Hogg is learning a life lesson in political activism. He has politicians around the nation shaking in fear

Hogg realizes what an election year can bring


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Bullshit!


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



I think you truly believe that but it shows how stupid you are. Nobody is afraid of him.


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



One of the kid's from my kid's class went there.  You could do worse  (-:

https://www.usnews.com/best-colleges/cal-poly-1143


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



You loon, nobody is shaking in fear of a snot nose shit stain that didn't even know we're a republic, not a democracy. My daughter laughed at that one. She knew. LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 29, 2018)

OP- lie and lie


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's not leading; he's going first, the way a human shield does.


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



He's just trolling, as usual.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

bendog said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



I love San Luis, Avila, Atascadero and Paso Robles. It's a little too windy for me in the Dunes.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

As 17 year old David Hogg brings Fox host Laura Ingram to her knees


Nutrish pet foods, TripAdvisor and Wayfair announced they would pull their ads from the _The Ingraham Angle, _in the wake of Hogg's appeal to his 595,000 Twitter followers.

Nutrish said "the comments she has made are not consistent with how we feel people should be treated."

TripAdvisor, through a spokesperson, said the company does not "condone the inappropriate comments made by this broadcaster," CNBC reports.

"In our view, these statements focused on a high school student, cross the line of decency. As such, we have made a decision to stop advertising on that program," the spokesperson said.

'In the spirit of Holy Week': Fox's Laura Ingraham apologizes to David Hogg after ad boycott


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Laura Ingram is groveling

Nutrish pet foods, TripAdvisor and Wayfair announced they would pull their ads from the _The Ingraham Angle, _in the wake of Hogg's appeal to his 595,000 Twitter followers.

Nutrish said "the comments she has made are not consistent with how we feel people should be treated."

TripAdvisor, through a spokesperson, said the company does not "condone the inappropriate comments made by this broadcaster," CNBC reports.

"In our view, these statements focused on a high school student, cross the line of decency. As such, we have made a decision to stop advertising on that program," the spokesperson said.


----------



## Camp (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Lor's of corporations are afraid of him. Imagine if he endorses a cell phone service and bad mouths another one. Whar would happen if millions of kids refused to use a certain cell service.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



His SAT scores are killing him!  That's a score I almost beat as a freshman in high school.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're way over estimating him. He's all done. Nothing about hi or Stormy in the news today. The News cycle has moved on.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Good point...I looked at Indiana U's requirements and a 1270 is considered average....1350 and above will get you in


----------



## Camp (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Really, as another poster noted, the FOX celebrity is groveling and apologizing as three sponsors pull their ads.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yup, 1270 is low


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Tell yourself whatever you need to. He's done.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


About what got George W Bush into Yale


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Scuze Moi, but he is now Muad Hogg.

Please comply.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I'm not a Bush guy, who cares.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hogg knows how the media and politicians survive

Go after sponsors, attack politicians who have NRA contributions

Smart kid


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...




If one cannot endure different points of view, one is not college material.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Your slobbering all over a snot nose is becoming embarrassing....jus sayin


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't for a second believe millions, or even thousands, of kids are that admiring of him.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Not as pathetic as your personal attacks against  a child


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



My daughter brings up an interesting point, Ingrahm voiced her opinion, exercised her 1st right....this is twice Hogg has tried to trample the 1sr attacking the 2nd....not a very bright bulb


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, it actually is. But hey, keep your nose in his ass.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your child made the choice to attack my rights under the Constitution....he deserves what he gets and if he can't handle it he should go hide in a safe space


----------



## Camp (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Admiring is not the point.He has become one of the spokespeople for a united and growing segment and demographic in American politics, youth.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


He is executing his constitution right to petition congress


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Meh...he's acting like a petulant child


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Seems very articulate and focused on the issue

Never Again


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're trying so hard to convince me...you won't. I see him for what he is. a know nothing shit stain trying to use the deaths of his classmates to further himself....he's a little POS


----------



## Camp (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Ingrahm is not having her First Amendment rights trampled. She makes a living from her speech. Making her speech unpopular and unliked is not stopping her from free speech. She is groveling and apologizing because her income has been threatened due to her vile behavior and vulgarity.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Save it, little Hogg was all upset and pissed and moaned. This isn't my first rodeo


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Just like the little shit whining about colleges rejecting him...that's just being a petulant attention whore. Nobody gives a shit if he goes to college or where if he does


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



No, he has APPOINTED himself a spokesperson, and the media have anointed him as such.  Doesn't make it true.  And I suspect if he tried to do more with his "authority" than getting kids to wander around the streets, shouting and waving signs (things they enjoy anyway), he'd find out EXACTLY how little interest most of them have in him.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


He has a dog is the fight

Just like Ron Reagan did when he advocated a ban on assault rifles


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



He comports himself as a smug little bitch.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


As long as people want to listen......he qualifies as a spokesperson


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



^^^^That and one of these days someone is going to wipe that smugness right off his mug


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...





The power equation is the opposite of what Muad Hogg believes. He is not getting anyone to do anything; the Prog Puppet Masters are pulling his strings to put on a show.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yep, from Evergreen and similar institutions, no doubt.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...




On SNAP!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

With an election coming up in November,
Hogg should delay college so he can campaign against NRA supported candidates


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2018)

He's a 17 year old snot nose leftist PUNK that's being COACHED by other people.

Fuck him, no one gives a rats ass what this little ass clown fascist in training has to say.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> With an election coming up in November,
> Hogg should delay college so he can campaign against NRA supported candidates


Yeah that'll work... plaster that little rat prick's face all over for democrats... do it...


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...







The 1270 SAT is more indicative of his real education and intellect, that puts him in the 84th percentile and that is pretty low to get in to any but State colleges.  University's are going to be looking for scores in the 1450 and above range.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


Lol you people fixate on the dumbest shit. This kid lost friends in a mass shooting and you condemn him simply because you disagree with him. You’re such crybabies.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



You all keep forgetting this is out there .....


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...




I bet he wasn't friends with the JROTC kids upon whose corpses he is preening.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



This kid is a hero and should be honored...not some shit stain like Hogg. Hogg isn't fit to utter his name


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


Crybabies?? Why so kind  ??  Garbage , despicable slime is more like it ....bashing kids that know what slime they are and who'll be voting dem forever


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Oh right. They shouldn’t feel any humor whatsoever for a month. I forgot. God you people are stupid.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Sassy you need to admit that you’re a faux Christian. You ignore basically all of Jesus’ teachings. You’re selfish and callous and it’s pretty pathetic. Jesus wouldn’t even have lunch with your dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Hogg tells Laura Ingram to take her apology and shove it

Ingraham apologizes amid backlash over Parkland student criticism






David Hogg
@davidhogg111

I 100% agree an apology in an effort just to save your advertisers is not enough. I will only accept your apology only if you denounce the way your network has treated my friends and I in this fight. It’s time to love thy neighbor, not mudsling at children.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hogg tells Laura Ingram to take her apology and shove it
> 
> Ingraham apologizes amid backlash over Parkland student criticism
> 
> ...



Yup, wouldn't expect anything less from a left winger.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



That picture was right after the shootings, dimbulb. I saw it the day after


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

Kashuv trumps Camera Hogg with class and common sense.


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


and those are her good points


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hogg tells Laura Ingram to take her apology and shove it
> ...



Wicked smart David Hogg has Fox News groveling


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Kashuv trumps Camera Hogg with class and common sense.


Who?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Kashuv trumps Camera Hogg with class and common sense.
> ...








The promising young Republican who makes Camera Hogg look like a bit.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


Get over it, we remember how you taunted a mentally disabled Palin child.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

While Camera Hogg plays the carnival barker. Another Parkland survivor like Kyle Kashuv is actually doing productive things after the sad incident that happened.


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


not the child ,,,the mentally disabled Palin


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The child.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Okay apparently you’re more dense than I thought. It doesn’t make them bad people for feeling humor after a traumatic event. It probably helped them. How does this common sense not occur to you?


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Remember how you tried to shovel that piece of excrement Palin  onto the American people??  You more than made up for it by giving us a psycho pervert


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Someone sounds really insecure about Palin. It's funny.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


The New York Post.....lol

Even the headline is wrong- he has been accepted at multiple universities.


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Insecure????  You tried to get that moron  that shrill pos into our WH and you say she makes me insecure ????She made me vomit,,,,,as does the moron you gave us now


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Again... your insecurities are strong towards a woman like Palin. Kind of sexist don't you think?


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Naaaa  Generally speaking I think most women are smarter than men and should be leading our country  Palin is an exception   White trash


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 29, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


Name them!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Typical deflect from the Trump hater. Now sexist too after bashing a woman. I get it.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> You pieces of shit are so pathetic.  Making fun of a kid about getting into college?  Really? Kid has a 4.1 GPA.  Higher than your bitchass ever got.


And yet nobody will accept him because he’s a complete fuck’n _asshole_...


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.


I guarantee his parents are *awful*. Just listen how he talks about them and listen to how smug/arrogant this little piece of shit is...


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> You pieces of shit are so pathetic.  Making fun of a kid about getting into college?  Really? Kid has a 4.1 GPA.  Higher than your bitchass ever got.


Correction: we’re making fun of him for *not* getting into college.


> Hogg, 17, spoke with TMZ host Harvey Levin on Tuesday, where *he detailed his disappointment in not getting acceptance letters to his top schools* — which included UCLA.
> 
> “It’s not been too great for me and some of the other members in the movement,” Hogg told Levin. “We got rejected from … UCLA, and UCSD, so it’s been kind of annoying having to deal with that, and everything else that’s been going on


His “top schools” want no part of him becaus they were able to see first-hand that he is a smug little prick.

UPDATE: Advertisers pull spots from Fox News host’s show after Parkland student David Hogg’s demands


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.
> ...



Two things, his head looks deformed and second he sounds sorta lispy


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Two things, his head looks deformed and second he sounds sorta lispy


He has the most ridiculous cartoon head ever. I’d bet everything I own that little tool has never even kissed a girl.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Why is the Left still pushing Hogg as a spokesman for their latest 'movement' - he is a disgraced, exposed phony...?!


Because the left is just that stupid. Haven’t you realized that yet?


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Did you take the short bus to get to short school??


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



He must have spelled his name correctly on his homework


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.
> ...



Buttsoiler attributing "smug and arrogant" to somebody else has got to be the Irony Post of the day week.
They don't come much more irony than that.

And the Butthurt Brigade Bumbles on in its slavish lockstepicity.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > His parents must be awful to allow him to continue on this path.
> ...




I would never in a million years hire this high maintenance low bandwidth dweeb.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



He sounds POSH!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Who is the creep in the middle?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...




What’s your favorite color?
Sarah:   All of them


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Bus?  Take the bus?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



(obviously remembering his own school days)


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Insecure????  You tried to get that moron  that shrill pos into our WH and you say she makes me insecure ????She made me vomit,,,,,as does the moron you gave us now
> ...


Well, as a general rule, homosexual males have a deep hatred for women. That’s why muslims treat them worse than animals. Draw your own conclusions about Edward there.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 29, 2018)

Does anyone else find it rather hilarious that Colleges & Universities in good old as left as you can get Californeyeay are turning him down? I mean really, USC, UCLA??? and he has a better GPA than they require?? Wow, just WOW


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does anyone else find it rather hilarious that Colleges & Universities in good old as left as you can get Californeyeay are turning him down? I mean really, USC, UCLA??? and he has a better GPA than they require?? Wow, just WOW


That’s what happens to smug pricks. Nobody wants anything to do with the little tool. And if you think this is bad....just wait until he has to get a job. Even the most left-wing of left-wing institutions won’t touch him. He’s toxic.

He has no idea how he ruined his own life. He saw the bright lights of the camera, wanted his 15 minutes of fame, and made the dreadful decision to achieve it by pulling an Andrew Dice Clay. That controversial, outlandish schtick doesn’t fly in this era. And unfortunately for him, it’s forever captured thanks to the internet.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 29, 2018)

Camera Hogg has been caught *lying* over and over too. Institutions of all kinds tend to frown on being associated with liars.

CNN’s Stelter Admits He Let David Hogg Get Away With Lies About Guns, NRA


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I thought liberals were convinced her favorite color was blood red?


----------



## TomParks (Mar 29, 2018)

Meanwhile the shooter has the babes wanting him...sending him money...and writing him love letters.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...


He should run against a republican


----------



## DJT for Life (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Yeah...and the vast majority weren't teenagers.

Just the normal, spooks, sissies and sluts crowd.


----------



## edward37 (Mar 29, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


yes  but some of them are fine people  ,,,the  KKK and white supremists


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 29, 2018)

To get a full Socialist/Democrat Party membership ya gotta make your bones through lying.  Give the kid a break - he's only doing what he has to.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


and Antifa....

(He did say there were good people on BOTH sides, after all)


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 29, 2018)

[


edward37 said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Are you  thinking you're  in 1955?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 29, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


Dude calm down. He thinks he's changing the world lol. And by God if the colleges won't support that he has no time for them....

Funny ass shit from a punk smartass.


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


No shit... would you take advice from that little scrotum? Fuck no... nobody would. He's a wise ass talking little punk that if he didn't have body guards with GUNS, he'd get his ASS KICKED.


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 30, 2018)

*He sees a political future and he smells money. The Jessie Jackson of gun control.  What you are seeing is the birth of a crooked weasel liberal Democrat!*


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *He sees a political future and he smells money. The Jessie Jackson of gun control.  What you are seeing is the birth of a crooked weasel liberal Democrat!*


He's a flash in the pan. The vast majority of decent Americans are already fed up with his face.


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 30, 2018)

007 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *He sees a political future and he smells money. The Jessie Jackson of gun control.  What you are seeing is the birth of a crooked weasel liberal Democrat!*
> ...


*Agree but I was feeling fed up with Jackson's face at the time. That weasel has broken the birth canal. 
People are going to pay like Sorros just so that weasel can run his neck.*


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Let 'em... but that little rat prick mister repeal the second amendment pencil neck punk is going become as toxic as Hitlery... just watch. Some democrat with half a brain is going to say shut that fucking idiot up, he's dragging the party down.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> When you feel the need to attack children for speaking up about not wanting to be shot in school, you're on the wrong side.




Oh the children. Good thing for the left his mother decided to go full term eh?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...



Yea, a resume of failure. Stupid leftist call that WINNING 

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



All own is own.......    (YAWN)      Wahooooo

-Geaux


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 30, 2018)

007 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


*I figure that loser will be getting paid to appear on CNN and MSNBC. Then he will announce for something, mayor or city council and get his ass handed to him with a Pat on the head from the DNC.*


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does anyone else find it rather hilarious that Colleges & Universities in good old as left as you can get Californeyeay are turning him down? I mean really, USC, UCLA??? and he has a better GPA than they require?? Wow, just WOW


They turned him down when he was an out of state student

Now that he is an internationally recognized American Patriot, I’m sure those schools will reconsider


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Last weekend, his movement drew millions of protestors worldwide 

Hardly a failure for a 17 year old


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He did nothing. Soro's, Clinton, Obama etc get the credit for the marxist event

-Geaux


----------



## edward37 (Mar 30, 2018)

007 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Maybe but what's worse is the guy in charge of the most powerful country in the world being an AH ,,,  and guess who supports the cowardly pervert??  And probably couldn't get into a decent college without his daddy's money


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I didn’t see any of them speaking to the crowd

I did see Parkland students


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm glad they did. It ensured the AR-15 platform will be here for a very long time. No need to rush out and buy one

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


AR 15
No better tool for slaughtering six year olds


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Meh, for me, a good tool for a fun afternoon plinking

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

So, what do the Parkland students want?

Assault weapons bans
Enhanced background checks
Denying guns to crazy people

Same things Ron Reagan supported after he was shot


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So, what do the Parkland students want?
> 
> Assault weapons bans
> Enhanced background checks
> ...



So the left is ready to undue Clintons HIPAA laws?

-Geaux


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So, what do the Parkland students want?
> 
> Assault weapons bans
> Enhanced background checks
> ...



'assault' weapons were banned in 1986.

Unless you want to include hammers, ballbats, knives, etc.

EVERY gun can be considered an assault weapon, loaded or not.

enhanced?

how about just getting those not allowed to own firearms put on the NICS list.

(the shooter in Texas, Cruz, Roof, etc should never have been allowed to purchase firearms over the counter)


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do the Parkland students want?
> ...


I agree let’s get a comprehensive list of felons, wife beaters, mentally unbalanced....no loopholes
Then require background checks on all gun transfers


----------



## boedicca (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It was ASTROTURF, bub.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Then require background checks on all gun transfers



no



rightwinger said:


> I agree let’s get a comprehensive list of felons, wife beaters, mentally unbalanced....no loopholes



yes


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


There you go with those huge loopholes

If background checks do not apply to all transfers, you open up straw transfers to criminals


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 30, 2018)

.





rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> There you go with those huge loopholes



no...

reality


Criminals are NOT going to bother with background checks.

your universal background checks are only going to affect the law abiding..

How is it, you people think you're SOOOOO smart, and you can't see that?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should a criminal bother with a background check he knows he will fail?
He will get someone else to purchase the weapon for him and then pass it over in a private sale (no background check)

A practice you are defending


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...






rightwinger said:


> A practice you are defending



I'm facing reality.

what are you facing?


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







If you think a 1270 SAT score makes you "wicked smart" it would explain why you are wrong on so many different subjects.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...






Why have a law against murder?  Scumbags ignore that law too.  Police don't seem to deter it much either.  Nor are they legally required to.  Nope.  The only defense against bad people is a gun that you yourself own.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Weighted classes! It is about time! I got tired of seeing people make the honor role in advanced basket weaving classes while I was doing 3 and 4 hours a night in home work in real classes. There were times especially during base ball and basketball season that hitting the honor role was tough!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 30, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




The weighting explains the disconnect between Hogg's GPA and SAT scores...and why top tier universities are not interested in him (too much white male privilege no doubt factors in as well).


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 30, 2018)

boedicca said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I have not seen his SAT scores but I can fix that for him if he wants my number. I am sure the test proctors won't notice all my grey!


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Last weekend, his movement drew *millions* of protestors worldwide


“Millions”  It drew a whopping 200,000


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So, what do the Parkland students want?


Same thing all facists want: *control*.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So, what do the Parkland students want?
> 
> Assault weapons bans
> Enhanced background checks
> ...


How interesting, wrongwinger. Seems like Camera Hogg isn’t so interested in saving the lives of children after all. If he was, he would most certainly support such a simple measure (which is 100% constitutional).

Anti-gun David Hogg complains clear backpacks at school infringe on students’ constitutional rights


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend, his movement drew *millions* of protestors worldwide
> ...


That is in DC alone
The numbers around the country and worldwide exceeded a million


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do the Parkland students want?
> ...



He is mocking the simplistic “fixes” that the adults come up with
The Parkland students are looking for serious solutions, not feel good bandaids


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > How interesting, wrongwinger. Seems like Camera Hogg isn’t so interested in saving the lives of children after all. If he was, he would most certainly support such a simple measure (which is 100% constitutional).
> ...


In other words, you got duped by a small child and now you’re trying to make excuses in hopes of not looking as stupid as you actually are.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


That “small child” has developed political clout

Politicians and Foxnews pundits fear him


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> That “small child” has developed political clout


Yeah...so much “political clout” that he can’t even get accepted into college.


----------



## Camp (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend, his movement drew *millions* of protestors worldwide
> ...


Statistical data debunks that falsehood.  Data indicates over three times that number.


----------



## Camp (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That “small child” has developed political clout
> ...


You keep telling the lie over and over. He has been accepted in good colleges. Several of them formally. His scores qualify him for about 600 colleges.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

Camp said:


> You keep telling the lie over and over.


Hogg is the one claiming he is frustrated because *none* of his choices have accepted him. His exact words. So you’re either lying or you have information that Hogg himself has not provided to the public.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

Camp said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes indeed - statistical data does in fact debunk the idiot falsehoods of “millions” being spread by progressives (such as wrongwinger).

Fact check: How many people ACTUALLY showed up to march in DC?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That “small child” has developed political clout
> ...


He has a 4.2 GPA
With his newfound notoriety as a great American Patriot, I imagine those colleges will reconsider


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You provide a very conservative estimate for just one location

What about NYC, Boston, Chicago, LA and 20 other locations just in this country?

March for our Lives


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> He has a 4.2 GPA


And a bad attitude. Nobody like a smug student who truly believes they are the smartest person in a room full of adults.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> With his newfound notoriety as a great American Patriot, I imagine those colleges will reconsider


Another day, another troll post by wrongwinger. Hogg’s “newfound notoriety” is that of a great Americans PRICK. He’s the epitome of the “Ugly American”.

That’s why none of his preferred colleges will touch him. He’s toxic.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He has a 4.2 GPA
> ...


Seems to have an excellent attitude about preventing further carnage


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > With his newfound notoriety as a great American Patriot, I imagine those colleges will reconsider
> ...


An American Patriot and hero fighting for justice for his fellow classmates

Why don’t you offer some thoughts and prayers?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's not true at all. If it was, he would FULLY support clear backpacks. _Oops_.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> An American Patriot and hero fighting for justice for his fellow classmates


Uh..._justice_? Justice was served, you imbecile. The shooter was arrested, sits behind bars, and will have a trial where he will be convicted.

The troll, wrongwinger, strikes again! Would you like to try again?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> An American Patriot and hero fighting for justice for his fellow classmates


As I previously stated (accurately), an American PRICK and loser fighting for attention. Anyone who talks about their own parents with such disrespect (and adults in general) - is a poorly raised piece of shit.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2018)

*David Hogg is Too Busy Saving The World to go to College*

*So...*


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Well kid

Nothing we can do about crazy fucks shooting up your school

But here is a nice clear backpack


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else find it rather hilarious that Colleges & Universities in good old as left as you can get Californeyeay are turning him down? I mean really, USC, UCLA??? and he has a better GPA than they require?? Wow, just WOW
> ...



Is it??? According to the article, the requirement for out of state students was only 3.4? GPA and his is much higher. Colleges & universities don't deny out of state or out of country students for that matter unless they are already full, they just have more requirements for admittance

They denied him for other reasons...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2018)

I wasn't aware that the grade point average of a perfect 4.0 could be a 4.2...Must have increased it to 5.0...


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing we can do about crazy fucks shooting up your school. But here is a nice clear backpack


...which will prevent your classmates from bringing a firearm into the school. Funny how both you and the kid that duped you aren’t willing to take even simple, constitutional steps to prevent school shootings,

It’s almost like both of you want school shootings. Almost like they serve a purpose for you guys or something. Oh wait...that’s right...you need them for your gun control agenda.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing we can do about crazy fucks shooting up your school. But here is a nice clear backpack
> ...


OMG.....I have a clear backpack
Where can I carry my AR15?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

David Hogg wins again

Laura Ingram takes a “vacation”

Fox Host Laura Ingraham to take 'Easter break' from show amid ad boycott


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 31, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That “small child” has developed political clout
> ...



In fairness, the colleges probably made the decision to reject him before the shooting took place, and many would probably accept him now, if he decided to reapply.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 31, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



UCLA goes more by SAT scores than by GPA, as I understand it, and the average SAT score for acceptance is about 100 points higher than Hogg's.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Colleges consider things like community service and leadership
Hogg is a high profile leader of a movement that has international recognition

With a 4.2 GPA, most universities would love to have him


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah nothing we can do about people just walking into a school.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



That's a B-

IOW he is the width of a female pubic hair above average


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Hogg is now a Superstar

He can get into any university he wants


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> With a 4.2 GPA, most universities would love to have him


Obviously *not*...


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hogg is now a Superstar. He can get into any university he wants


Will you grow up already? You’re an adult and you think trolling is amusing. Hogg has openly stated that ALL of his choices have turned him down. So just stop with your trolling idiocy. Grow up.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Colleges consider things like community service and leadership


Likewise they consider things like lying, maturity, a sense of entitlement, and the likelihood of being sued by some immature tool who feels nobody has the right to tell them “no”.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OMG.....I have a clear backpack. Where can I carry my AR15?


Exactly. Tough to smuggle a gun into the school if everyone can see it. Also, AR15’s aren’t the only weapons used (of course, being that you don’t actually do your homework but instead only buy into the left-wing propaganda, you wouldn’t know that).


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hogg is now a Superstar. He can get into any university he wants
> ...


Wrong again Patriot
He has been accepted at several colleges which are out of your league


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.....I have a clear backpack. Where can I carry my AR15?
> ...



You can’t carry a handgun in your belt?
Conservatives are so stupid

Sorry kid....can’t do a thing about AR 15s killing your classmates 
But here is a nice transparent backpack


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wrong again Patriot
> He has been accepted at several colleges which are out of your league


More proof that wrongwinger is a liar...


> Hogg — who reportedly has an SAT score of 1270 and a GPA of 4.2 — *admitted that he’d been rejected by all four University of California campuses to which he’d submitted college admissions applications*. TMZ reported that Hogg received the rejections about two weeks ago.


But it didn’t end there, snowflake. He continued...


> Hogg did admit that he received acceptance letters from Florida Atlantic University, Cal Poly, and Cal State San Marcos, *but lamented the fact that he didn’t get into his choice schools*.


And here is my favorite quote...


> “*It’s not been too great for me and some of the other members in the movement*,” Hogg told Levin. “*We got rejected from … UCLA, and UCSD*, so it’s been kind of annoying having to deal with that..”


So it’s not just him. Even radical left-wing institutions wants nothing to do with these kids. They ruined their lives by going before the media and acting like they have all of the answers.

After ‘changing the world,’ David Hogg says it’s ‘annoying’ he hasn’t gotten into preferred colleges


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> You can’t carry a handgun *in your belt*?


No, snowflake. One literally cannot carry a firearm *in* a belt. A belt is about a quarter of an inch thick and about an inch or two wide. No firearm ever designed is that slim and that small.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You can’t carry a handgun *in your belt*?
> ...




But one can carry a quite effective blade weapon in a belt.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sorry kid....can’t do a thing about AR 15s killing your classmates. But here is a nice transparent backpack


In other words, you’re not willing to take the steps necessary to stop school shootings because you want/need the school shootings for your agenda to outlaw guns.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not if they care about the graded of the people they let in

a B- student ain't worth much


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again Patriot
> ...


After all these years, you still struggle to understand the English language

Read what you posted and show where he was rejected at ALL colleges he applied to


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


4.2 is not a B minus


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The more indicative stat is his unimpressive SAT score.   Grades can be inflated. The SAT is far more objective.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Out of a 5.0 ?


boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.

Now that's funny


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Anything above 4.0 indicates advanced placement courses


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Funny those California colleges don't think much of his grades


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



With Hogg’s  newfound honors

I imagine he will get into any college he chooses


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Except the 4 he applied to in CA

There's nothing special about that kid


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I suspect he will get a callback


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He'll get in somewhere, much to the future regret of the Admin that have to cope with his constant attention-whoring.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


As an admittance  officer you have a choice of someone who was in the honor society, class president, yearbook editor. 

Or

A kid who took on the NRA, two thirds of our politicians, Fox News and the radical right and kicked their asses

Who you going to pick?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The former.

The latter is whinging attention-whore high maintenance low bandwidth prog puppet.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Can you tell me the PowerBall numbers too, Karnak?


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2018)

Puppets don't go to College!  



Soros the  puppeteer and Hogg the puppet


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

skye said:


> Puppets don't go to College!
> 
> 
> 
> Soros the  puppeteer and Hogg the puppet



The kid is a puppet master

He has conservatives dancing on a string


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

David Hogg did not get into all his colleges

Laura Ingraham lost her sponsors

Who is winning?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 31, 2018)

RDD_1210 said:


> When you feel the need to attack children for speaking up about not wanting to be shot in school, you're on the wrong side.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2018)

Maybe Hogg should reconsider, protecting college keg party rights might be a good choice.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 2, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And his is about 100 points below what UCLA, for example, typically takes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 2, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Leftist college administrators seem to love that shit, though, so more power to them.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hogg is a superstar now

UCLA would kill to have him


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes there’s nothing special about these kids............. Maybe you are forgetting something. Because of people like you...... You are creating a hero and making them VERY specials. 

Actually I am VERY PROUD of these kids.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 2, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why?  What are they doing that isn't common to teenagers, aka shooting their mouths off and being arrogant?  The difference isn't the kids, it's the fact that the media is fawning over them, where they generally ignore adolescents, same as most people do.

Tell me, are you also "proud of" Kyle Kashuv?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 2, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


People like me?

And just who are people like me?

People who refuse to give up their rights because some wack job shot up a school?

FYI I have nothing to do with this punk or any other teenager nor do I want to.
 maybe you need a 17 year old to tell you how to live I sure as hell don't


----------



## boedicca (Apr 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Think that, if it gives you comfort.

A white kid in CA needs straight As and over 1400 on the SAT to get into UC.


----------



## thanatos144 (Apr 3, 2018)

lets face it in a few months he will be forgotten by the celebrities and commie regressive political machine.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...



More attacks on people who have arguments that you can't counter...

must be depressing to see 17 year olds ahead of you.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Shit. Cons are dumping all over him. making personal attacks, etc. But it's "rabid liberals" who can't tolerate a difference of opinion.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Not as embarrassing as your foaming at the mouth hatred of this kid.


----------



## Markle (Apr 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> 
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ.
> ...



When I graduated high school, (we used stone tablets) a 4.0 was as high as you could go.  No, I did not have a 4.0 GPA but I did score significantly higher than his SAT score.  All of which, after 2 years in a JUNIOR COLLEGE, was good enough for me to get into the private University of Miami.  Given that the "recentering" of the SAT some years ago, David was given 30 points which did not happen in 1963.

As for his future, I'm sure he believes he is qualified to step in to replace Geraldo Riveria or similar top name in broadcasting.


----------



## Markle (Apr 3, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> You pieces of shit are so pathetic. Making fun of a kid about getting into college? Really?



The kid eagerly threw himself out there, he made the decision.  If you insist on playing with fire, don't be surprised to get burned.

On the other hand, what do you call Progressives who have ridiculed Baron Trump?  He's eleven years old is he not?  Is he not off limits?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 3, 2018)

Markle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> ...


You got into college in 1963? 

Congratulations!  Had they invented calculators yet?  How many kilobytes were computers able to handle?  1?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 3, 2018)

Markle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > You pieces of shit are so pathetic. Making fun of a kid about getting into college? Really?
> ...


Nobody talks about that poor, fatherless autist.  Meanwhile you make fun of a child who's friends were massacred.  So sick.


----------



## Markle (Apr 3, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yeah, we had to really learn how to do the problems.  My minor was math.  For that, chemistry and physics we used a slide rule.  We didn't just learn which buttons to push.  We had to show our work too.  How do they do that today?  Oh, I still have the slide rule (it was quite expensive but I never had to replace the batteries) and know how to use it too.

In 1972 we (I was the manager of a large retail store) got one of the very first pockets calculators that could add, subtract, multiply and divide.  No chain calculations and it cost $59.95 about the cost of my slide rule.  Adjusting for inflation, that would be about $360.00 today...for a bulky, four-function calculator.  Oh, I still have one of the first Polaroid cameras and my Royal, manual, portable typewriter which I used to get through college.

I also had to walk four miles in the snow, up hill both ways to go to school.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Maybe I don't watch enough Fox News, but I don't see anyone "dumping all over him."

Hogg is the one who publicized the fact that he was rejected from several colleges, and tried to publicly shame those colleges for rejecting him.  Ingraham's response was really nothing more than a criticism of him whining.  In response, Hogg has mobilized liberals to put Ingraham out of business.

So yes, rabid liberals.  Including you.  You're losing your fucking minds and trying to kill people's livelihood, all because they won't worship your new Messiah.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


His father is a former agent in the FBI......so.....nuff said.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 3, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> lets face it in a few months he will be forgotten by the celebrities and commie regressive political machine.



Depends entirely on how long it takes the media to find their next photogenic human shield/useful idiot.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > lets face it in a few months he will be forgotten by the celebrities and commie regressive political machine.
> ...


Maybe. Might also depend on how long the right keeps him in the forefront with their hate campaigns. But yeah, most likely in a few months the right will have someone new to hate.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



"Hate campaigns" = responding to lies with the facts.


----------



## thanatos144 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Well the left does hate the truth .

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Hate Campaigns = responding to a discussion with personal attacks rather than addressing the point, like Ingraham and countless right wing posters on this thread.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Ingraham made one snarky post.  That's hardly a "campaign".  Furthermore, Ingraham has said many things, both recently and over the years, on the subject of gun rights.  The fact that you haven't bothered to listen to any of them doesn't mean she hasn't "addressed the point", to whatever extent Mr. Hogg can be said to have made any real points to address.

Also, many other people on the right, including on this board, have made any number of valid and reasoned points on the subject of guns and the Second Amendment, only to have them lumped into and dismissed as "hate campaigns", "talking points", and "NRA shilling".  So who's REALLY diverting with personal attacks here?


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure Hogg's college admission status has all sorts of bearing  to the topic of gun control. I'm sure all the name calling does too. Pretty clear it's the right that is doing the diverting with personal attacks.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Name-calling?  You mean like "child murderer", "bitch of the NRA", THAT sort of name-calling?

Look, Chuckles, if you want the moral high ground to be righteously outraged on, you're going to have to get some morals first.  You don't get to sit there and defend the "splendiferous" David Hogg on the grounds that WE are name-calling and engaging in personal attacks, because there's not a single person on the right who is within a light-year of that nasty, ill-mannered little brat in that department.

When HE apologizes for virtually every speech he's made in regards to its lack of civility, I'll CONSIDER being upset because Laura Ingraham hurt his wittle feewings.  Until then, I'm just sorry she didn't make the little putz cry while she was at it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


But he is not a superstar


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Conservatives....You may be smarter than me....but ha...ha.....you didn’t get into UCLA


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


You guys use the very same language for Planned Parenthood. Hogg doesn't have anything to apologize for, IMHO. Ingraham went personal, he just gave viewers a list of her sponsors and asked them if they felt he was treated unfairly to let them know about it. If you don't like it, call the sponsors and let them know you support personal attacks on high school kids who survived mass shootings. Maybe that'll sway them the other way.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Dear, Planned Parenthood ACTUALLY KILLS CHILDREN.  It's what they exist to do.  It's their primary means of making money.  I mean actually, literally, with their very own hands.  They fucking advertise their services doing it.  That's not only not in the same ballpark as trying to blame millions of gun owners who've never even been to Parkland, Florida, for the actions of one deranged freak they never met, it's not even in the same _sport_.  You're basically saying, "Well, you called a strike in THIS game yesterday", and we're saying, "Yeah, but we're playing _football _now".

You have just articulated very clearly for us why you have not one shred of a right to ANY outrage about Laura Ingraham or anyone else on the right.  We'll worry about being good enough people to earn your approval when YOU worry about being a person, period.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


1.They aren't "children" until they're born. But then you'd just be bitching about them once they are born anyway. 
2. PP isn't just about abortion. 
3. Mass shootings aren't a sport.
4. If the right won't do anything about mass shootings and easy access to guns, somebody else will.
5. I don't give a damn about Laura Ingraham, She talked shit about someone and finally got called on it. Thought you people were all about personal responsibility.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...




Because FEEEELLLLZZZZZZZZ


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



posting your face in a target isn't disagreeing.

threads like this aren't "disagreeing". '

Laura ingraham'sn insane rant wasn't "disagreement"


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Maybe you ignored the marches all over US and shown all over the world. These kids made history.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Actually the motto was ENOUGH IS ENOUGH of the killings. Something need to be done. If the adults can’t do it......... These generations will do it for you.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Yep. If the Boomers couldn't turn the U.S. into a Socialist-Fascist-Workers' Paradise, then we can certainly count on their spoilt brat children to get the job done!


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Well kid Nothing we can do about crazy fucks shooting up your school But here is a nice clear backpack


Hahahahaha! Looks like Camera Hogg (and by extension, _you_) had it stuffed down his throat and was forced to swallow it all.

Parkland students return to school with mandated clear backpacks — and they are not happy about it


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2018)

Listen to the skinhead bisexual bull dyke whine about privacy after throwing a fit all over social media about how she wanted “security”. Well...you got it, bisexual bimbo!

Parkland students return to school with mandated clear backpacks — and they are not happy about it


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Neither is Hogg
He got his 15 minutes


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 4, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I didn't ignore them.  I just dismissed any notion that they were "important" or "history-making".  And I still do.  There's no "history-making" to rioting in the streets.  People have been doing that since forever.  Sometimes it produces something useful - usually when it's being done in a peaceful and civil way by mature adults - and sometimes it just gives gormless rabble a chance to feel important.  Occasionally, it results in bloodshed (see the French Revolution).


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 4, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I notice, by the way, that you still haven't answered my question about whether or not you are equally "proud" of Kyle Kashuv for doing the same things you're so impressed with in David Hogg.  You were too busy trying to spew out your other talking points.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Once he is no longer useful to the Progs, he'll join the Cindy Sheehan support drum circle.


----------



## Borillar (Apr 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Who is Kyle Cashew? What did he do and why should I care?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Who is Kyle Cashew? What did he do and why should I care?


He’s a Parkland student who exposed the ignorance of progressives such as yourself.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I understand it hurts to see changes is coming. 
Yes what they are doing is a history. Adults were not able to do anything about guns..... These kids will do it for you whether you like it or not. 

I didn’t see any riots and actually it was very peaceful rally all over the country.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



What is wrong with Kashuv that you didn’t like? 

Kyle Kashuv Can Sue Kurt Eichenwald For Defamation | Law News


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 5, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Funny how there hasn't been a peep since the big march

These kids will be about as effective as all those occupy wall street idiots


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Well kid Nothing we can do about crazy fucks shooting up your school But here is a nice clear backpack
> ...



Damn....can’t conceal my AR 15 with this clear backpack


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that people determined to commit murder will ignore the rules?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 5, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What they did is part of history, but that's not quite the same thing as "history-making".  Again, they've broken no new ground whatsoever, nor have they done anything particularly unique and unusual.  I recognize your desire to idealize and idolize these kids - perhaps to compensate for regrets about your own unrealized adolescent dreams, who knows? - but it doesn't change the fact that they haven't done anything really meaningful and substantial.  This is actually par for the course for the vast majority of such upheavals, and ultimately probably a good thing, since all too many of the ones that HAVE produced something substantial have done so in ghastly ways (again, I direct your attention to the French Revolution).

Furthermore, on the subject of "adults were not able to do anything" and "I didn't see", you should really investigate the difference between "What I heard about from the media" and "what has actually happened".  The fact is that numerous changes have happened, back and forth, on the subject of gun ownership and gun violence over all the years since the US Constitution was ratified, and every single one of those changes, good and bad, was implemented by adults, not children.  The statement "nothing has been done about guns" is either a misstatement based on ignorance of history and the laws, or an outright lie based on a REAL meaning of "_my personal preferences_ have not been implemented".

If what you want is a fairytale land where guns were never invented and don't exist, or the next best thing (in your eyes) of a complete ban on any projectile tool which scares you, then you're correct that that hasn't happened, nor is it ever going to, nor do you have a right to expect and demand it.  It may surprise you to realize that YOU are not the only person who lives in this nation, or who has a right to have their wishes and goals considered in public policy.  It is also entirely possible that other views besides yours may have valid points to make (I know, what a shock).  And amazingly enough, it is not only possible, but likely, that other people can care just as much about loss of life as you do and _still disagree with you on how to prevent it_.

Finally, on your remark about "These kids will do it for you whether you like it or not."  Will they, now?  How are they going to manage that, precisely, given that none of them can even legally vote at the moment, much less run for public office?  You WERE aware that that is how public policy is changed in this country, by votes at the ballot box and in legislatures?

I would also like to point out, in conclusion, that your implied threat of "whether you like it or not" sounds remarkably like fascism and the complete antithesis of America, where the whims of a few are imposed on the majority without their consent and by force.  Is that REALLY what you want to advocate and express enthusiastic admiration for?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 5, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You misunderstand (not really a surprise).  I like Mr. Kashuv quite a bit.  My question is, while you're effusing over Mr. Hogg, are you giving the same enthusiastic and vocal admiration to Mr. Kashuv for the same thing?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 5, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



For the same reason.  Eventually, the grown-ups get annoyed with having traffic disrupted, and shoo the rabble back to their mommies' houses.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 5, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Never mind the fact that they're already ignoring Big Rule Number One:  don't kill people.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




Most of them have the attention span of goldfish.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Going on three weeks


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


No...I am suggesting that clear backpacks are a joke


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So is trying to void out the 2A, bub.


----------



## Markle (Apr 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> No...I am suggesting that clear backpacks are a joke



Why?

I have often wondered how I got all the way from kindergarten, through college and I never owned a backpack.


----------



## Markle (Apr 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2018)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No...I am suggesting that clear backpacks are a joke
> ...


Me either

Never owned a lunchbox either


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 5, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


No, that some might violate the rules neither undermines their merit nor justifies their repeal.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 5, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


He’s a rightwing red herring fallacy.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, that some might violate the rules neither undermines their merit nor justifies their repeal.


In other words...CCJ recognizes that the laws will be violated and thus completely and totally inept from preventing the crimes he claims he “wants” to prevent.

So why support them? Because CCJ wants to make sure we are an unarmed populace. It’s much easier to engage in a military coup and implement left-wing totalitarianism when the people are disarmed.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He’s a rightwing red herring fallacy.


In other words...he’s a high school student who is intellectually superior to CCJ.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 5, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, that some might violate the rules neither undermines their merit nor justifies their repeal.



Cool story.  Unfortunately it's entirely off topic.  The pertinent question is deterrence.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> David Hogg is learning a life lesson in political activism. He has politicians around the nation shaking in fear
> 
> Hogg realizes what an election year can bring


Why aren’t you fawning all over these students like you did with Hogg, wrongwinger? Why is that? Because you can’t speak with Hogg’s hog in your mouth? Or is it because you’re a disingenuous partisan hack? 

Colorado Students Hold Second Amendment Walkout


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> That “small child” has developed political clout. Politicians and Foxnews pundits fear him


All of these students have developed “political clout”. Dumbocrats and MSNBC pundits _fear_ them.

High school students hold pro-gun walkout: ‘I don’t believe that guns are the problem’


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 5, 2018)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No...I am suggesting that clear backpacks are a joke
> ...



I routinely work in businesses that require see-through backpacks on their premises.  I never saw much of a point, but I also didn't feel like I had the evil jackboot of fascism on my neck about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 5, 2018)

If Mr. Hogg is horrified by the "lack of privacy" and "imposition on his rights" involved with see-through backpacks, he's in for a rude damned awakening when he goes to a courthouse, or an airport, or any of a number of other places adults routinely frequent that require you to empty your pockets, take off your shoes, and submit your purse or backpack to an X-ray scan.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Off a 5.0 scale. That equates 3.4 GPA. so he should have had the minimum to get in 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## deanrd (Apr 5, 2018)

*David Hogg is Too Busy Saving The World to go to College*

Hilarious.  Republicans too busy destroying the world to go to college.

The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




His SATs are lousy.


----------



## Markle (Apr 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> His SATs are lousy.



Very true.  Especially when you take into consideration the fact that SAT was "recentered" in the 1990's.  I scored 1320 in 1962 which surprised even me and was high enough to get me into every University to which I applied.  
*
`Recentered' Scores Just Another Step Toward Mediocrity*
June 17, 1994|By Charles Krauthammer, (copyright) 1994, Washington Post Writers Group.

WASHINGTON — The nation's SAT scores are going to be "recentered." Lovely word. It means that every child in America will get something like 100 free points added to his score. There hasn't been a promised giveaway like it since the famed chicken-in-every-pot and George McGovern's $1,000 government handout to every living American. Except that, mere numbers being easier to manufacture than real chickens and real money, this promise will be kept. By next April, every high schooler in America will look a hundred points smarter.

[...]

`Recentered' Scores Just Another Step Toward Mediocrity


----------



## boedicca (Apr 6, 2018)

Markle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > His SATs are lousy.
> ...




Appalling.   Instead of teaching students to read, do math, and think critically, let's just lower the bar.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That “small child” has developed political clout. Politicians and Foxnews pundits fear him
> ...


Twenty kids walked out?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> *David Hogg is Too Busy Saving The World to go to College*
> 
> Hilarious.  Republicans too busy destroying the world to go to college.
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)



Educated people are elitist


----------



## Markle (Apr 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I thought it was a joke when I first read about it way back then.  The higher your real score, the fewer points added.  If not for that method, many test takers could have gotten better than a perfect 1600.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> *David Hogg is Too Busy Saving The World to go to College*
> 
> Hilarious.  Republicans too busy destroying the world to go to college.
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)



Nice 3rd grade comeback 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Educated people are elitist


If they were _actually_ "educated", they would know that being elitist is appalling. The truth is, ignorant people desperately trying to pass themselves off as intelligent (but feeling inadequate) are elitist. Which perfectly describes Camera Hogg. Which also explains why he can't get into college.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Going on three weeks


Three _whole_ weeks? Jessica McClure got more than that for falling in a well as a baby. 

By the way - the kid is completely GONE now. Gone. Not a single mention of his name on tv or in the media. A couple of more months and people will literally have to Google "Parkland Students" because they won't be able to remember his name when discussing the shooting.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> David Hogg wins again. Laura Ingram takes a “vacation”
> 
> Fox Host Laura Ingraham to take 'Easter break' from show amid ad boycott


Just as *President Trump* promised - we are experiencing so much winning we don't even know what to do. Camera Hogg just made Laura Ingraham bigger than ever. Higher ratings and thus, sponsors rushing back with their tail between their legs.

Here’s what happened to Ingraham’s ratings in first week back. It’s forcing advertisers to return.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 16, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > David Hogg wins again. Laura Ingram takes a “vacation”
> ...



It's always amusing when leftists don't realize that their outraged, panties-in-a-ruffle boycotts to try to harm their enemies actually result in giving them a bigger spot in the public eye and more popularity.  What's the old show business saying?  There's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I understand truth hurts. Changes are coming whether you like it or not. These kids will do it for you. Lots of them will be 18 in the very near future so don’t worry about the votes. They will get there. 
Politicians better adopt or they become instinct. That I can guarantee you. 

Look at the movements the crowds all over the country with no violence. I am very impressed.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



No I did not misunderstood you. I just want to hear what are you trying to mold. 
My answer is YES.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Actually if you look at the crowds there are lots of adults and have not heard any single complaints but adoring and admiring  these kids. Because people are so sick with these KILLINGS. Something has to be done. These kids and the movement will do it for you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 18, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Yeah, yeah, blah blah blah.  I assume "these kids" who are going to change everything are WhatsHisNose, ShavedHead, and wasn't there someone else?  Can't remember.

Playtime's over, Chuckles.  The flashes in the pan have flashed and faded, and you're going to have to go back to struggling to speak for yourself.

As for politicians, were you insisting that they adopt puppies, or actual human children, and exactly what does that have to do with the discussion about guns?

You should be impressed.  If the protests were of conservatives, peacefulness would be so expected that it wouldn't need comment, but it's practically a miracle when leftists can get together without acting like rabid dogs.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 18, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So much for your Victim of the Month Club.  The fifteen minutes of fame are over, and they have wrought nothing, as expected.

Perhaps now you Einsteins can settle down, stop looking for someone or something to worship, and conduct a rational conversation about REAL causes and REAL solutions.

But I won't hold my breath.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 28, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Don’t worry changes are coming. Just sit back and watch.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 29, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Yeah, why don't you hold your breath waiting for me to "just sit and watch" while you destroy my country.  Change always comes, because it's one of the few constants in the universe.  But I will fight you leftists to the death over who gets to effect those changes;  and unlike leftists, I'm not a whiny little pussy.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

Turns out Media Hogg - like all progressives - is _completely_ impotent... 

David Hogg initiated new boycott against firearm financiers. Evidence shows it completely failed.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Because people are so sick with these KILLINGS. Something has to be done. These kids and the movement will do it for you.


The U.S. Constitution *never* promised you security. It promised you *liberty*. If that’s too scary for you, I suggest you take you scared little ass back to your shit-hole country.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Don’t worry changes are coming. Just sit back and watch.


Change already arrived, snowflake! #MAGA


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 30, 2018)

Who are we talking about here?

Hard to remember now that his (her/its?) 15 minutes of fame have elapsed.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Who are we talking about here?
> 
> Hard to remember now that his (her/its?) 15 minutes of fame have elapsed.


Seriously! Not a single legislation even proposed in Congress. They managed to get a quick knee-jerk reaction out of the state of Florida and that was it.

Their “rage” gets attention for about two weeks. After that...uh buh-bye!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 30, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Who are we talking about here?
> 
> Hard to remember now that his (her/its?) 15 minutes of fame have elapsed.



As I recall, it was some little boy whose voice hadn't even changed yet.  Crap, what was his name again?  Oh, and he had no chin.  Looked sorta like a ferret, or some other member of the weasel family.


----------



## P@triot (May 13, 2018)

Media Hogg getting absolutely eviscerated on Twitter. 

David Hogg tries to fight Dana Loesch over the NRA and ‘loopholes.’ It does not end well.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 14, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Media Hogg getting absolutely eviscerated on Twitter.
> 
> David Hogg tries to fight Dana Loesch over the NRA and ‘loopholes.’ It does not end well.



You gotta love people who throw public tantrums over what they "feelz" is the truth, without bothering to find out the ACTUAL truth.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Don’t even think I ignored you. Because of California excellent economy I’ve been in and out of the country both Europe and Asia.

You will fight to the death. HOW? Are you going over there and hold your own swastika flag? 
Change are coming whether you like it or not. Better adopt you become a minority.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 3, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Are you going over there and hold your own swastika flag?
> Change are coming whether you like it or not. Better adopt you become a minority.


Does anyone else find it ironic (not to mention fall down hilarious) that someone talking about Swastika’s sounds like Nazi Colonel Klink from Hogan’s Heroes?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 4, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Over WHERE, lackwit?  We're talking about fighting for control of THIS COUNTRY.  The one we're in.  Hello, this is reality with your wake-up call!

Oh, and good luck with that whole desperation plan of declaring pre-emptive victory in the hopes that your opponents will just give up.  I'm sure it'll go over gangbusters with your "You disagree with me, you're a NAZI!" sales pitch.  DO please hold your breath waiting for success.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Media Hogg getting absolutely eviscerated on Twitter.
> 
> David Hogg tries to fight Dana Loesch over the NRA and ‘loopholes.’ It does not end well.



You know what they say about high school seniors, leave home while you still know everything.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Just to update you. 

Have you been to several high school graduation ceremonies this month of June?
Both privates and public schools. This one of the favorite speeches. 
Don’t worry I can guarantee you changes are coming. Maybe not in your lifetime but it’s coming. 


Unfortunately I have a problem posting pictures or videos. 
I’ve complained this to Ayecan’tsee. She tried but so far she was not able to help me.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The fact that you're a dimwit is not an update.  I already knew that, and assumed it hadn't changed.

Could not possibly be interested in hearing someone spout nonsense that YOU thought was brilliant.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Unfortunately I have a problem posting pictures or videos.


Always ask an adult to help you use a basic website...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2018)

So not only is Media Hogg outsourcing his 2nd Amendment rights (typical progressive hypocrite), but he admits to being a smug, pompous prick. 


> “I was just so narcissistic and pretentious back then, even more than I am now,” Hogg wrote, according to the Associated Press.


Wow. And this is the “hero” of the left. Not at all surprising.

Anti-gun protester David Hogg — protected by armed guards?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Don’t worry it’s coming. I also donated $ for this GREAT movement. 


Parkland School Shooting Survivors Kick Off ‘Road to Change’ Tour in Chicago


Something is happening across this country,” Rev. Michael Pfleger of St. Sabina Catholic Church told attendees at the rally. “Young people are rising up, from the north to the south, to the east, to the west. They are taking action.”

The Parkland students announced their “March For Our Lives: Road to Change” bus tour after their school’s graduation this month. The tour will include 75 stops across the country, and will focus on registering young people to vote and push for gun reform nationwide.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2018)

This is what happens when uneducated left-wing lunatics like Media Hogg have their way...

London BLOODBATH warning: 'Tourism industry could SUFFER if stabbing epidemic continues'


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> “*Young* people are rising up, from the north to the south, to the east, to the west. They are taking action.”


That’s ok...just as it has been since the beginning of man...the *adults* will be here to correct those children and put them in their place.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2018)

P@triot said:


> So not only is Media Hogg outsourcing his 2nd Amendment rights (typical progressive hypocrite), but he admits to being a smug, pompous prick.
> 
> 
> > “I was just so narcissistic and pretentious back then, even more than I am now,” Hogg wrote, according to the Associated Press.
> ...


When has Hogg ever spoken agains trained, licensed armed guards

He is against crazies having guns in schools


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > So not only is Media Hogg outsourcing his 2nd Amendment rights (typical progressive hypocrite), but he admits to being a smug, pompous prick.
> ...


He’s spoken *against* the 2nd Amendment over and over and over, snowflake. That includes “trained, licensed, armed guards”.

Now would you like to comment about you bow down to and yield to not only a child, but a child who openly admits to being “narcissistic and pretentious”?


----------



## P@triot (Aug 21, 2018)

Media Hogg is at it again. Unimaginable arrogance.


> “Older Democrats just won’t move the fuck off the plate and let us take *control*,” he said.


First of all, you arrogant little prick, you’re so inconsequential that the people you speak of have absolutely no idea what you even want them to “move the fuck off the plate”. Second, you’re a fucking 18 nitwit. Grown adults do not yield to tide-pod-eating asshats such as yourself. Third, your obsession with control is creepy. Typical of the left. But still creepy.

David Hogg wants to run for Congress: ‘Older Democrats just won’t move the f*** off the plate’


----------



## P@triot (Aug 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Methinks young David received a tad too many participation trophies for T-Ball.
> _
> David Hogg, 17, has so far been rejected by four University of California campuses — UCLA, UCSD, UCSB and UC Irvine, he told TMZ._


Nobody wants the piece of shit. He’s far too toxic.


> Hogg is currently taking a “gap year” to work on midterm elections


A “gap year”, eh David? In other words, he couldn’t get into college. 

David Hogg wants to run for Congress: ‘Older Democrats just won’t move the f*** off the plate’


----------



## Markle (Aug 22, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Just to update you.
> 
> Have you been to several high school graduation ceremonies this month of June?
> Both privates and public schools. This one of the favorite speeches.
> ...



I take it that English is a second or third language.

WOW!  How prophetic of you!  I'm underwhelmed.  Changes are coming SOMETIME in the future, maybe one year, maybe 1,000 years.  Same as Climate Change had to be substituted for Global Warming when it failed to happen, forecast after forecast.

P. S.  When you're copying to post here, use the correct icon above and copy "Copy Image Address", paste into the screen where it says "Image URL" then press insert.


----------



## Markle (Aug 22, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Don’t worry it’s coming. I also donated $ for this GREAT movement.
> 
> 
> Parkland School Shooting Survivors Kick Off ‘Road to Change’ Tour in Chicago
> ...



Father Pfleger, close friends with both the far left racist and bigot Rev. Jerimiah Wright, former 20 year Reverend of President Barack Hussein Obama and close friend of Minister Louis Farrakhan.  You sure can pick them!


----------



## Markle (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> When has Hogg ever spoken agains trained, licensed armed guards
> 
> He is against crazies having guns in schools



What reasonable person has listened to Hogg?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 10, 2018)

It’s a shame this dimwit doesn’t have a parent that cares enough about him to sit him down and shut him up. Not only is he embarrassing himself with his ignorance, he is significantly impacting his future in an extremely negative way.

Michael Moore takes away David Hogg’s mic after Hogg appears to urge foreign meddling in elections


----------

